# Daz from Durham



## daz shadforth (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys, Daz here from northeast england (Durham)

im new to smoking but always been a interest till i got a chance to buy my smoker, its a offset smoker grill and im looking for any tips from start to finish how to use it and what rubs are better on what meat, what fuel, what temperatures any tips will be great

I mean I've got apple and cherry smoking chips and a fire starter also a pretty decent cover, I paid 100 for the smoker itself, but I've noticed gaps in between the fire box and hinge for lids, so I have invested into some high heat seal just to go around, I suppose its a problem with a cheaper smoker (think its a some chinese copy)  but is it easy enough to modify to get a decent smoke going and will it have potential?? I hope so...

if not ill just use it for a bbq, i have not even fired it up yet till ive sealed it up with the fire seal, or should i fire it up first and then after ive used it seal it the next day, obviously till it beds itself in?

what you guys reckon?


----------



## daz shadforth (Apr 30, 2017)

smoker.jpg



__ daz shadforth
__ Apr 30, 2017






 this is when i first built it up and discovered some gaps mainly where the hinge fixtures are... obviously im not going to smoke in the house :P haha


----------



## smokin monkey (May 1, 2017)

HI Daz, once again welcome to the forum.

First off, you are never going to seal it completely.

You have ordered your high temp sealant which is good, you will need some form of seal for the door.

Go to a place where they sell wood burning stoves, they will have door sealing gasket, it's like rope. Buy the flat self adhesive type. It's about 20-25 wide.

Use this to seal both doors, fire box and main door. If gap is large, put a piece on the door and a piece on the main body.


----------

